# Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 4)



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


*What is your favorite tool in your shop?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2015)

#18 block plane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 18, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 69220



O the fun one could have with that .............lots of possibilities !!!!! @SENC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2015)

Hahaha, watch out with that moose around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2015)

This is a tough one. I have to think about which one gives me the most joy when I use it. I think it's a tie between the wood lathe and the scroll saw. If I can mention metal working tools it would be my old south bend metal lathe,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2015)

My cell phone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 18, 2015)

Probably the Oneway, or my big wooden mallet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 18, 2015)

I think I'm going to have to say my big chainsaw. I love turning, and I love processing on my bandsaw, but the excitement when you cut open a tree for the first time to find out what's inside is like nothing else

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely my lathe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 18, 2015)

The next one I get.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

My lathe. Followed closely by my hugger/coozy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> My lathe. Followed closely by my hugger/coozy.



Your cozen is a hugger? Are you from a NC or Arkansas?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

My brain (Something an ape can't say). I love solving problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

For practical purposes, my bandsaw. It's the best all-around tool I own. If there was afire and I could only grab one thing out of the Shop, it would be an all metal ball peen hammer that was my paternal Grandfather's. He died when my Dad was 12 so I never met him. From all stories he was a hell of a man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My brain (Something an ape can't say). I love solving problems.



...but we can use sign language.
And I'm flashing one now.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

Stupid flashing primates . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------

